# Cheap saddles and why you should avoid them



## Redequus (2 February 2013)

A very false economy. Bear in mind that your horse can feel a fly on his back, so no amount of padding will make a badly fitting saddle feel ok, even if they put up with it. Somebody gave me a cheap saddle, after trying it on my horse and saying it fitted him (a little knowledge being a dangerous thing). I took it home and took a knife to it, inside was this;

Rusty, asymmetrical, cheap untreated wood, twisted metal, studs not in properly, 'flocking' is carpet wool - in balls of varying sizes, gappy, uneven, bits of paper & string included. Bargain.


----------



## "ruby" (2 February 2013)

Brilliant post.


----------



## metalmare (2 February 2013)

Yikes!

Was this cheap as cheap to buy new, or cheap as in it was once a decent saddle but has now been reduced to this as a second hand job?


----------



## Wagtail (2 February 2013)

Thank you for posting. It does make you think.


----------



## Redequus (2 February 2013)

This was brand new!! 

Metalmare, even if it was 30 years old it would have never been any good because it's not made right at all. Bloody cheapskates!
How many decent, good intentioned people are unwittingly putting this crap on their horses without knowing?


----------



## metalmare (2 February 2013)

Unreal.

Hmmm, I was asking because I want to buy my horse a new saddle and I wanted to choose a respectable English brand, made in England, but perhaps get a second hand one.  Something that cost in the 1000 pound mark new, but is now say 300-400 from a respected saddler.

Do I still risk this?


----------



## "ruby" (2 February 2013)

It's fearful to think that is what is beneath a saddle folk would use. Disgraceful.


----------



## ABC (2 February 2013)

If you dont mind me asking what brand was it?


----------



## cambrica (2 February 2013)

Bl**dy hell !! That is scary. I doubt it had a brand of any kind. More likely a cheap ebay saddle, new for £100 from eastern Europe.


----------



## siennamum (2 February 2013)

metalmare said:



			Unreal.

Hmmm, I was asking because I want to buy my horse a new saddle and I wanted to choose a respectable English brand, made in England, but perhaps get a second hand one.  Something that cost in the 1000 pound mark new, but is now say 300-400 from a respected saddler.

Do I still risk this?
		
Click to expand...

It is exactly what I do. You can't go wrong with a decent English made saddle. I like Ideals myself, horses love them and they last for ever., there is one advertised on our local horse group on FB, £350 I think and immaculate, they are £1,000 new.


----------



## Kaylum (2 February 2013)

Yep tree made of pile wood and used swabs and bandages were found in a cheap one years ago at our yard.


----------



## Redequus (2 February 2013)

No you're right it wasn't a named make... although I have heard one of the more reputable British brands aren't as good quality as they have us believe..

Second hand well made saddles are fine, I'd get it reflocked if possible and checked properly for fit, as they will 'mould' to others to an extent. 
The (unqualified) person who 'fitted' mine didn't even see it was bridging so badly you could have rolled a penny under it!!


----------



## metalmare (2 February 2013)

Yeah, definitely regular re-flocks.  I'm planning to buy from a saddler, so I'm would hope they would select the most suitable saddle for his shape then tailor it in the first instance.


----------



## Kaylum (2 February 2013)

Redequus said:



			No you're right it wasn't a named make... although I have heard one of the more reputable British brands aren't as good quality as they have us believe..

Second hand well made saddles are fine, I'd get it reflocked if possible and checked properly for fit, as they will 'mould' to others to an extent. 
The (unqualified) person who 'fitted' mine didn't even see it was bridging so badly you could have rolled a penny under it!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you get your money back? Or at least send them the pictures, these people probably wouldn't know how to check for a broken tree. Which is something to be aware of when buying saddles. 

Well done for posting.


----------



## Redequus (2 February 2013)

No I didn't pay for it, it was given to me. It's the second saddle I've ripped up, I could have sold both but my conscience would never let me inflict such a device on some poor horse who's owner wouldn't know what it was like. So many behavioural problems are our horses trying to tell us they're uncomfortable or in pain, and we just don't realise.


----------



## TrasaM (2 February 2013)

First word I though seeing this was 'gruesome' 

Thank you for showing this.


----------



## Rowreach (2 February 2013)

metalmare said:



			Unreal.

Hmmm, I was asking because I want to buy my horse a new saddle and I wanted to choose a respectable English brand, made in England, but perhaps get a second hand one.  Something that cost in the 1000 pound mark new, but is now say 300-400 from a respected saddler.

Do I still risk this?
		
Click to expand...




siennamum said:



			It is exactly what I do. You can't go wrong with a decent English made saddle. I like Ideals myself, horses love them and they last for ever., there is one advertised on our local horse group on FB, £350 I think and immaculate, they are £1,000 new.
		
Click to expand...

I have three trees which I use for teaching, all of which came out of 2nd hand (20 years old and younger) named brand saddles , all of which look very similar to the pictures above - instruments of torture which people unwittingly use on their horses every day


----------



## Superstar (2 February 2013)

OMG .....do you have any before pictures...???!!

Also the comment about used swabs and bandages inside one made me feel quite ill....!!


----------



## Elsiecat (2 February 2013)

I ride day to day in a rather cheap saddle. Wasn't off eBay and was from a reputable well-known tack shop. Must say this has worried me slightly. It fits the ned like a glove and she's happy in it, it's just the safety aspect that's dawned on me.


----------



## 0310Star (2 February 2013)

That is quite horrifying.
I had a conversation with my saddler the other day, I need a new saddle as mine doesn't fit anymore (it's a decent well made frank Baines saddle, not like the one pictured here) but like I said to her and she totally agreed, a lot of horse owners have no clue as to how well their saddle fits, myself being included in this and unluckily for me I have a VERY tollerent horse who shows NO signs of discomfort with anything including pain from injury and the likes.
I really do think there should be courses similar to those that teach horse care for example to make people more aware of what they are doing when it comes to saddles. 
I have also decided to get a new saddle fitted to my horse as I just don't want to risk 'not knowing' if my saddle fits or not with a horse like mine. I think there would be a lot less horses with saddle related issues if this help was out there for the everyday owner.


----------



## Kallibear (2 February 2013)

That's pretty standard or rhinegolds, gallop and other cheap brands.

Shame you didn't show the wooden tree at the back: one of the ones I took to bits still had the transport companies stamp on the wood, from the pallet it was made of. I know someone who you and coke can patching the tree.


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Quite right about the cheap saddles, I've even found newsparer and ladies tights used as flocking in them before now!
BUT on the other hand, just because the saddle is expensive or English doesn't mean it's good, you can't always tell from the outside.
There's a few stripped down expensive saddles made in Walsall in my "chamber of horrors" in my workshop.
Fooled me too until I stripped them down, one a well known and respected English make uses cut off webbing simply tacked up into the tree to hold the front girth straps on, a crude, cheap dangerous short cut. The front girth strap webbing should go OVER the tree and be one piece, so with pressure it bears down on the tree. The method they have used with the cut off webbing as previously described means if the horse applied a sudden bought of pressure, say like collecting themselves up and going over a jump, the front girth webbing could in theory pull straight out of the tree, the front straps would then break free of the saddle.Doesn't bear thinking about as you sail over that 5 foot jump does it?
The second saddle in my chamber of horrors, not ONLY has this short girth web method but it has homemade trees made out of, wait for it, plywood!
A soft crude tree with no strength at all, they usually break across the gullt plate, that's why I had so many in for repairs.
The wooden tree should be laminated beechwood set in a hot press and covered in muslin, beechwood is a hardwood and much stronger, the plywood was made out of pine, a soft wood!
Both these "named" brands were hiding dangerous secrets.


----------



## Rowreach (2 February 2013)

The problem is Oz that people generally don't realise what is inside their saddle at all.  It looks all lovely on the outside, maybe has a smart maker's stamp or plate on it, saying Walsall or something similar, and is actually something horrendous made out of odd bits of scrap wood, metal and webbing.  One of mine has the cut off webbing (a Walsall make) and another is just patched together bits of wood which are nailed together and the nail ends bent any which way.

I do run saddle fitting and saddlery courses for riders, and they are all horrified when I produce these trees because it's simply never occurred to them to question what exactly is inside their saddle


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Rowreach said:



			The problem is Oz that people generally don't realise what is inside their saddle at all.  It looks all lovely on the outside, maybe has a smart maker's stamp or plate on it, saying Walsall or something similar, and is actually something horrendous made out of odd bits of scrap wood, metal and webbing.  One of mine has the cut off webbing (a Walsall make) and another is just patched together bits of wood which are nailed together and the nail ends bent any which way.

I do run saddle fitting and saddlery courses for riders, and they are all horrified when I produce these trees because it's simply never occurred to them to question what exactly is inside their saddle 

Click to expand...

Yes, I agree, that is the problem, they look ok on the outside even having hand sewn skirts rather than machined which denotes time taken to make it by hand so you'd expect quality but when you look inside it's often not what it seems!
I used to fit one of these brands round yards regularly until I had to strip one down, now I don't touch them with a barge pole!
Oz


----------



## TbLover (2 February 2013)

I'm now seriosly thinking about an good treeless saddle
its so sad to see

Im usally only buy stubben but i never have seen on "open"


----------



## Superstar (2 February 2013)

can someone in the know PM me the brands to avoid please....


----------



## Trixielix (2 February 2013)

Really interesting and scarily enlightening post.  It does make you wonder what might be lurking in a tackroom?!


----------



## TheCurlyPony (2 February 2013)

I recently saw a very well known and very expensive (1.5k plus) English saddle tree, I was shocked on the quality of the tree and what it was made off.  It looked like it was at least 30 years old!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Superstar I'll pm you the name of the brands I have found faults with


----------



## ester (2 February 2013)

Am I right in thinking that at least checking that your stirrup bar is stamped with a british standard mark is a good place to start? Given that most peeps are going to be wanting to take their saddles apart to check


----------



## mrhsaddler (2 February 2013)

Over the years I have found cheap trees, flocking that is not much better than minced knitting wool, head plates that are no thicker than the metal in a bean tin, rivets that are too weak, head nails broken off, cheap ply trees, and these are branded English saddles,

There are highly respected saddles made in Europe that are even worse once you get them apart.

as for the cheap imported saddles, I rest my case.

I dont think there are any large scale saddle makers using tacks anymore, nearly all saddles are stapled together now, only a few are flocked with real wool, have a look under your girth straps, above the straps under the webbing, and you should find a split in the panel, have a look at the colour of the flocking, if its a pinky colour its synthetic wool.


----------



## YorksG (2 February 2013)

Why is real wool not being used for flocking? The price of wool is so low that, surely, it is cheap to the point of it being almost waste material!


----------



## Lady La La (2 February 2013)

Can I also request a list of brands to avoid, please? 
Just about to have new neddy fitted for a saddle... worried now!


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Yes, it's sad how the trade has deteriorated isn't it, I was trained to make a saddle using hand tools only, hand made threads, hand made bellies for the tree and even flocked the seats!
AND I used tacks, no staples, plastic or nylon, been told I'm an antique by many and not sure if they were referring to my work!



mrhsaddler said:



			Over the years I have found cheap trees, flocking that is not much better than minced knitting wool, head plates that are no thicker than the metal in a bean tin, rivets that are too weak, head nails broken off, cheap ply trees, and these are branded English saddles,

There are highly respected saddles made in Europe that are even worse once you get them apart.

as for the cheap imported saddles, I rest my case.

I dont think there are any large scale saddle makers using tacks anymore, nearly all saddles are stapled together now, only a few are flocked with real wool, have a look under your girth straps, above the straps under the webbing, and you should find a split in the panel, have a look at the colour of the flocking, if its a pinky colour its synthetic wool.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Another one I have just remembered was a pony saddle that the skirt had been snapped off at the front saddle nail, it was a modern plastic tree, expensive and again a well known brand, all £1650 worth!
It took me literally 3 mins to take the panel out only 3 stitches holding it in!
The saddle nail should be about 1/8" mild steel but this was an aluminium nail with their brand name badge glued on top!
No wonder it broke!
CHEAP and nasty, a man in my day would take 3 weeks (if you are as slow as I am) to make a hand made saddle that would last a life time if cared for, now with modern machinery he can make one in a day.


----------



## Catpawn (2 February 2013)

My horse needs a new saddle too and I'm totally confused about how to make sure I get a good well fitting one.
I'm beginning to think the only thing to do is train as a saddler myself!


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Catpawn said:



			My horse needs a new saddle too and I'm totally confused about how to make sure I get a good well fitting one.
I'm beginning to think the only thing to do is train as a saddler myself!
		
Click to expand...

lol, come on in!


----------



## mrhsaddler (2 February 2013)

When I reflock or do any job that requires me to split the saddle, the look of horror on the saddle owners face when i cut the two threads, one at the pommel beside the badge, and the one at the cantle under the seat by the back of the flap, and unlace the two halves.
The saddle has been made like that for hundreds of years.


----------



## neddynesbitt (2 February 2013)

I would be really grateful for a PM of the brands to avoid please. What a worry when I'm about to embark on a saddle hunt


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Ok Neddynesbitt will do


----------



## sare_bear (2 February 2013)

Have the saddle fitter out this week and buying a new saddle, so now also worried. Please can you pm me brands to avoid. Thanks.


----------



## mandwhy (2 February 2013)

Eek so what are classing as cheap here? Like the European leather ones you can get for 200 quid or even less on eBay or like 700 pounds 'cheap'? 

I wish I could have found a second hand saddle to fit my horse as I would have happily spent the same amount, but would feel I was getting better quality with less depreciation if I needed to sell, who knows if that would be true or not!


----------



## charlimouse (2 February 2013)

Hate to be annoying, but could you also PM me? Need a new saddle for my horse so would like to know which to avoid!


----------



## Tiarella (2 February 2013)

Someone please tell me saddle company saddles are okay? These posts make me paranoid!


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (2 February 2013)

neddynesbitt said:



			I would be really grateful for a PM of the brands to avoid please. What a worry when I'm about to embark on a saddle hunt 

Click to expand...

Me too if somebody would kindly send me a PM? x


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

I'm losing track of who wants a PM and who doesn't after sending 12 PMs to people!
PLEASE if you want a PM , then PM me and I'll bounce the list on, Oz


----------



## noodle_ (2 February 2013)

neddynesbitt said:



			I would be really grateful for a PM of the brands to avoid please. What a worry when I'm about to embark on a saddle hunt 

Click to expand...

same!!! im o the hunt for a saddle for the youngser - need brands to avoid!!

i have a lovely barnsby saddle waiting for her once she grows but i need a "trash" saddle!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 February 2013)

This is so scary, how do we know that the saddles we are using are  decent? so what brands can we actually trust?


----------



## EmmasMummy (2 February 2013)

Its hit or miss either way...............ive seen one of these done on a very good brand and it was shocking as well.......


----------



## CBAnglo (2 February 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Someone please tell me saddle company saddles are okay? These posts make me paranoid!
		
Click to expand...

Well they use injected moulder plastic tree for a start ... and real wool flocking.

Lots of saddles are complete horrors; you can see how lopsided they are when you hold them by the cantle and look down the seat you dont even need to open them up!


----------



## Kallibear (2 February 2013)

CBAnglo said:



			Well they use injected moulder plastic tree for a start ... and real wool flocking.

Lots of saddles are complete horrors; you can see how lopsided they are when you hold them by the cantle and look down the seat you dont even need to open them up!
		
Click to expand...

Not mine it wasn't. Any of them. The tree is plastic but the wool was synthetic. And 3 out of 5 saddles had the panels on squint. One was stapled almost 2 inch squint to one side. They're started on, not laced in, so they're a right ****** to alter too!


----------



## neddynesbitt (2 February 2013)

Thank you for the PM am on my phone and I can't reply for some reason  will reply tomz from the laptop XX


----------



## PandorasJar (2 February 2013)

I recall a fantastic thread on here last year with simple checks for bad saddles with photos. Checks on whether the tree was in one piece, whether it was symetrical etc. Not good in situations like this, but this and that thread are the kind of ones I'd like to see as stickies.


----------



## Circe (2 February 2013)

Ok, so when we are buying a saddle, is there anything we can do ( other than taking a knife to the saddle ) or that we can look for?
I know about checking if the tree is broken, but other than that, if its a nice looking saddle, which is a brand name, not necessarily that cheap, most consumers don't have a hope of knowing if they are rubbish inside.
Kx


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 February 2013)

Circe said:



			Ok, so when we are buying a saddle, is there anything we can do ( other than taking a knife to the saddle ) or that we can look for?
I know about checking if the tree is broken, but other than that, if its a nice looking saddle, which is a brand name, not necessarily that cheap, most consumers don't have a hope of knowing if they are rubbish inside.
Kx
		
Click to expand...

Some saddles do look well made on the outside, even to the likes of me, so really unless you at least drop the panel out and have a good look you can't always tell. Liken it to a MOT on a car, you check the basics you can see but that doesn't mean there's nothing wrong internally within the engine, only way to tell properly is to strip it down.


----------



## Beausmate (3 February 2013)

I'm needing to get my saddle sorted out, plus the baby cob is going to need one soon.  I'm worried now!

Do I get my Bates repaired or give up on it and find something else?  I also have a  Kent & Masters. 

Concerned of Devon.


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 February 2013)

Will everyone stop worrying, chances are your saddles aren't about to self destruct!
If anyone is near me, bring the saddle round and we'll have a look at it if you are really worried about something, Oz


----------



## lastchancer (3 February 2013)

CBAnglo said:



			Well they use injected moulder plastic tree for a start ... and real wool flocking.

Lots of saddles are complete horrors; you can see how lopsided they are when you hold them by the cantle and look down the seat you dont even need to open them up!
		
Click to expand...

I used to work in Injection Moulding... It's shocking in terms of waste and pollution especially, I'd urge anyone to use natural materials whenever possible. Plastic of all kinds is horrible dirty stuff.


----------



## Orchardbeck (3 February 2013)

This thread is fascinating. I took a wintec to be checked over by a saddler yesterday, i'd not used it on my horse as thought the panels were hard. She pulled out the flocking and it was full of synthetic wool which is apparently much less springy. 

I felt guilty even contemplating using a wintec on my horse, but I actually feel better about it now - I know there won't be any dodgy plywood tree in there, and once it has had a reflock with real wool it should be a bit nicer. 

This saddle is a compromise as I can't find an English leather one to fit, but if they aren't all they seem... Maybe we are OK after all.


----------



## Landcruiser (3 February 2013)

Why all the PMs? If these companies are producing cruddy saddles, why not name and shame? You're not lying, just stating facts as you find them. Like a review. "Which magazine" do it all the time, as do zillions of reviews all over tinternet. I realise lots of the real dross are unbranded foreign saddles, but please tell us what you find inside the suspect British/European ones


----------



## Rowreach (3 February 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			Will everyone stop worrying, chances are your saddles aren't about to self destruct!
If anyone is near me, bring the saddle round and we'll have a look at it if you are really worried about something, Oz
		
Click to expand...

lol I am wondering whether you will throw open your curtains this morning and find a queue of anxious HHOers (with saddles) on your doorstep 



Landcruiser said:



			Why all the PMs? If these companies are producing cruddy saddles, why not name and shame? You're not lying, just stating facts as you find them. Like a review. "Which magazine" do it all the time, as do zillions of reviews all over tinternet. I realise lots of the real dross are unbranded foreign saddles, but please tell us what you find inside the suspect British/European ones

Click to expand...

Because the moment someone names a brand this thread will be pulled and then this information will be lost, and I think it is a thread worth keeping.


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 February 2013)

Rowreach said:



			lol I am wondering whether you will throw open your curtains this morning and find a queue of anxious HHOers (with saddles) on your doorstep 

Well, looked out this morning, even had the kettle on ready but all I can see and hear is ice on puddles as it's freezing and the damn bird scarer going off every 10 minutes but no queue,so far!

Because the moment someone names a brand this thread will be pulled and then this information will be lost, and I think it is a thread worth keeping. 

Click to expand...

Yes, exactly, litigation also springs to mind even though I have the evidence right here in the workshop which anyone is welcome to view.
Even cheap girths are badly made, I have an example of those too, badly made and not very safe.
I'll take some photos of the girths and give and explanation on here later.
I'll put the photos of the saddles on here too.
Oz


----------



## holeymoley (3 February 2013)

Girths would be interesting. I'd imagine it would be the cheap buckles? I've seen look a like girths for sale at £4 , surely they must be dodgy!   Saying that I bought a well known girth make and I washed it as said and somehow the material/cushioning inside went all hard and lumpy !


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Girths would be interesting. I'd imagine it would be the cheap buckles? I've seen look a like girths for sale at £4 , surely they must be dodgy!   Saying that I bought a well known girth make and I washed it as said and somehow the material/cushioning inside went all hard and lumpy !
		
Click to expand...

No, not just the buckles but the girth's construction, I cut one in half to show the interior and compared it to one of mine. I'm talking about cotton and nylon girths but the principles of correct construction apply to most girths no matter what they are made of


----------



## Redequus (3 February 2013)

Damn right it's scary! We as consumers trust well known brand names to provide quality, and who knows who takes over the manufacturing while keeping a reputable name... a certain rug maker had their rugs made abroad and after loads of complaints, I think they rectified the situation. Serves them right for being cheapskates as far as I'm concerned...
Anyway back to saddles - as has already been said here, you can't tell properly unless you have it stripped down, but the quality & symmetry of what you can see will be your best guide as to whether it's been well-made. There are lots of videos on youtube for checking the fit of them too - really handy for if you're borrowing one or waiting for the saddle fitter to come out before you try one out. Jochen Schleese is a good place to start http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2mKz0uP_K8
Personally I use a treeless which is fine for what I do, but I'd also recommend them for youngsters rather than getting a cheap one as you know it's not needed for long, because they'll still fit as they grow & change shape, then you can get a treed one fitted professionally if you decide to.


----------



## Kaylum (3 February 2013)

Maybe if saddle fitters are fitting these saddles for you you could ask questions on the quality of them.  They should be able to tell you straightaway, but I doubt they would actually know.  Interesting as I bet they have never been asked.


----------



## redtiftaf (3 February 2013)

I often read these threads to get some advice and this has me worried as I have recently bought my horse a new saddle from a reputable name. Can I please also have a PM identify brands to avoid.  Thank you


----------



## Patterdale (3 February 2013)

Oz can you please PM me the ones to avoid? Will be getting a new saddle for my 4yo soon but was thinking of a second hand English one. 

Thank you!


----------



## RubysGold (3 February 2013)

This is scary! 
Id be interested to see what the girth was like?? Ive never thought about it, just picked one up and put it on :s


----------



## hihosilver (3 February 2013)

Gosh that is criminal! thanks for posting it does make you think


----------



## Flicker51 (3 February 2013)

could you PM me too please ? also looking at a variety of new saddles with warier eyes!!


----------



## sbloom (3 February 2013)

YorksG said:



			Why is real wool not being used for flocking? The price of wool is so low that, surely, it is cheap to the point of it being almost waste material! 

Click to expand...

Good synthetic flock is good stuff, I now use all wool, but I still far prefer a good synthetic to the short staple white wool that looks like cotton wool, it balls up very easily and is what I pull from most saddles that need a full strip flock.  Synthetic is more resilient.



CBAnglo said:



			Well they use injected moulder plastic tree for a start ... and real wool flocking.
		
Click to expand...




Kallibear said:



			Not mine it wasn't. Any of them. The tree is plastic but the wool was synthetic. And 3 out of 5 saddles had the panels on squint. One was stapled almost 2 inch squint to one side. They're started on, not laced in, so they're a right ****** to alter too!
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that Saddle Company saddles MUST have synthetic flocking, their fitters seem to say that you have to use synthetic flock with serge, though Black Country would disagree, as would pre 1970 saddle makers that used serge!



lastchancer said:



			I used to work in Injection Moulding... It's shocking in terms of waste and pollution especially, I'd urge anyone to use natural materials whenever possible. Plastic of all kinds is horrible dirty stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, the green aspect hadn't occurred to me even though I'm not fan of plastic trees!  I find beech laminate trees much more stable on very wide horses, and you do hear the odd horror story of plastic trees just giving up and spreading.  I also have a customer who is very hot on researching saddles before she came to me, going and looking at a big stock of a well known brand of synthetic treed saddles and not being able to find a single one that was straight.


----------



## D66 (3 February 2013)

Could I have a pm too CDM?  I have to upgrade soon.


----------



## scots (3 February 2013)

Can I assume with a wow saddle I am ok!!!!!!!! Bleeding hope so! That is so scary that you just don't know what it's like inside


----------



## LittleBlackMule (3 February 2013)

scots said:



			Can I assume with a wow saddle I am ok!!!!!!!! Bleeding hope so! That is so scary that you just don't know what it's like inside
		
Click to expand...

The Wow people are only too happy for you to see exactly what's inside, they always have dismantled ones on view on trade stands.


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 February 2013)

Anyone else who wants my list PM me, Oz


----------



## Ridingondreams (3 February 2013)

:O Looks like a torture instrument!


----------



## dsth (3 February 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			Superstar I'll pm you the name of the brands I have found faults with
		
Click to expand...



cremedemonthe ) could you please PM me as well with the nasty brands to avoid as i think i have one!  it was so cheap - fits lovely but is very lightweight and certain aspects are not right!!???  Could you tell me if poss what you think of the Bates Caprilli Saddle and also the Kent & Masters??  I am saving hard for one of these atm and they have both been recommended thank you!


----------



## scots (3 February 2013)

LittleBlackMule said:



			The Wow people are only too happy for you to see exactly what's inside, they always have dismantled ones on view on trade stands.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god!


----------



## 24copper (9 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Yes, exactly, litigation also springs to mind even though I have the evidence right here in the workshop which anyone is welcome to view.
Even cheap girths are badly made, I have an example of those too, badly made and not very safe.
I'll take some photos of the girths and give and explanation on here later.
I'll put the photos of the saddles on here too.
Oz
		
Click to expand...

please could you pm me too just saving for a new saddle would hate to get it wrong xx


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

24copper said:



			please could you pm me too just saving for a new saddle would hate to get it wrong xx
		
Click to expand...

I would do but there doesn't seem to be the "send a message" button on your profile?
Email me at unicornleather@excite.com and I will send it to you, Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

I've emailed you lots of info, Oz


----------



## mrhsaddler (9 February 2015)

I have recently had a spate of saddles coming in to the shop from customers who have bought a 'bargain English leather saddle' online, which does not fit there horse, it is usually an imported saddle from ebay, and because it's made of a form of 'animal hide' and a in the English style as opposed to western, Spanish etc there is nothing the buyer can do


----------



## Moon Dancer (9 February 2015)

Could you pm me too please?


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

Moon Dancer said:



			Could you pm me too please?
		
Click to expand...

Sent


----------



## pansymouse (10 February 2015)

I'm a bridle marker doing my City and Guilds training to become a Master Saddler.  To become a Master Saddler I have to make a saddle (probably the only one I will ever make) and the one thing I'm dreading about that is finding a decent well balanced, symmetrical tree to build it on.  Experienced sadder makers, I would welcome your recommendations; I am happy to pay for the best.  For my own horse I always use old Lauriche/Barrie Swain saddles - they are certainly beautifully made inside and out.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (10 February 2015)

Interesting thread, I only ever use (what I believe!) to be good brand jumping saddles (All I have!) And avoid changeable gullets like the plauge ( hate the idea of them!) But hope these 'good brands' are good and I haven't been led a lie!


----------



## BigGinger (10 February 2015)

I'd be grateful if you could PM me please CDM please

Thanks


----------



## pennyturner (10 February 2015)

mrhsaddler said:



			When I reflock or do any job that requires me to split the saddle, the look of horror on the saddle owners face when i cut the two threads, one at the pommel beside the badge, and the one at the cantle under the seat by the back of the flap, and unlace the two halves.
The saddle has been made like that for hundreds of years.
		
Click to expand...

Lol.
I learned by experience some basic saddlery skills, and have been repairing my own for years now.  
I felt physically sick when  I first split one of my own saddles, even though it was old and worthless - it must be a shock when it's your £'000 pride and joy.


----------



## aintgotnohay (10 February 2015)

i used to have a gallop saddle.it did the job okay for me.


----------



## FairyLights (10 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			I've emailed you lots of info, Oz 

Click to expand...

would you be kind enough to pm me with the models to avoid too please?


----------



## sbloom (10 February 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			i used to have a gallop saddle.it did the job okay for me.
		
Click to expand...

You may have been less than happy if you had had it opened up.


----------



## pennyturner (10 February 2015)

sbloom said:



			You may have been less than happy if you had had it opened up.
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple of these in my tackroom.  One was in use for 10 years on an old pony with a child rider.  No issues with it, except it no longer fits.  The other is still in use as I've yet to find anything else that fits my XXXwide Dartmoor stallion.  TBH it's so wide that it might as well be treeless!  I'm under no illusions as to what I would find inside - they're cheap, but they fit, and have been checked for lumps and bumps.

IMO, they're better than some synthetics which flex so much at the tree they collapse at the wither under load.


----------



## monte1 (11 February 2015)

cremedemonthe have PM'd you , just about to go look for saddle for newly arriving young horse, would love to know which makes to avoid ;-)


----------



## erwina (11 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Superstar I'll pm you the name of the brands I have found faults with
		
Click to expand...

Me too please


----------



## lawa (11 February 2015)

I live in walsall and my Mum actually sells leather to most of the well known 'walsall brands' some are amazing some are as dodgy as hell! 

Great for cheap repairs though! 

I bought a second hand saddle and had the saddler who made it out to fit it and he looked at the serial number and told me all about the horse and rider it was made for!


----------



## old hand (11 February 2015)

On a slightly different tack is there a weight limit for flexible plastic trees.  have several and always mount from a high block with someone holding the other stirrup , I too have found most second hand ones are twisted left at the back where people have grabbed the cantle when mounting, i was taught many years ago to hold the opposite stirrup flap but even that could twist the tree if you hauled yourself up from the ground. Have no bounce in my left leg as it got paralysed in an accident, works now but am unlevel.


----------



## rug~addict (11 February 2015)

erwina said:



			Me too please
		
Click to expand...

And me too please. Its scary stuff!


----------



## lawa (11 February 2015)

Double post


----------

